# the levers to lock and unlock attatchments wont stay up, they fall back down HELP



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright, bobcat 1840, the levers to lock/unlock attachments does not stay up when i unlock them. they fall back down and i cannot unhook from whatever im using. takes two guys. i gotta get this fixed before snow. whats wrong with them?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think Bobcat makes an 1840. Are you talking about a Case skid steer? I'm not familiar with Cases mounting system but I'd bet it's the same, or close, to Bobcats. Are there any springs on the mechanism? The springs make it so force must be applied to the lever to get it to "cam over" either up or down. Maybe they are missing or broken. Try posting pictures of the coupler and levers.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Ahh ****, I was looking through the skidsteer photo threaed as I was making this post. Jeezus. Yeah, case 1840 my god I suck.

Yeah, it has the springs, looks as if ones been replaced recent to me purchasing it. But still falls


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

well, all the parts are there. and like i said, one spring is new, im going to take them apart to look at them i gues


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Wellr ill be, got it figured out. The metal on the push plate should be ramped to apply tension on the handle via the spring, and the ramps were worn down. A little shot with the welder, and good as new!


----------

